# Norco Savage 2005 Federweg



## Flying C. (2. Oktober 2009)

guten tag zusammen. habe mal eine frage zu meinem norco savage rahmen von 2005. habe ihn gebraucht erstanden und der vorbesitzer hatte bereits den original verbauten dämpfer gewechselt, so dass ich nun einen roco wc coil von 2006 im savage fahre. allerdings ist der verbaute dämpfer mit 222mm länger als der originale mit 216mm einbaulänge. passen tut es und mir ist klar dass dadurch die garantie verfällt. meine frage ist nun, wie viel federweg habe ich dann wenn er in der 7" aufhängung eingebaut ist aber länger als der originalverbaute dämpfer ist?? der federweg müsste doch mehr sein als die dann angegebenen 7". da ich von umrechnung bezüglich umlenkungsverhältnis keinen plan habe fänd ich eine fachkundige aussage ohne belehrungen über falsche nutzungsweise und garantieverfall serh hilfreich und wäre sehr dankbar, da ich nix dazu finde. danke schonmal. gruß andi


----------



## Burnhard (3. Oktober 2009)

Rechne einfach den Federweg den das Bike mit normalem Dämpfer hat geteilt durch den Hub des Dämpfers. Diesen Faktor nimmst du jetzt mal den Hub des neuen Dämpfers.
Vorrausgesetzt du kannst das HR überhaupt soweit einfedern, ohne das irgendwas irgendwo anschlägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flying C. (3. Oktober 2009)

ok, wenn das dann so richtig ist danke sehr. hat mir geholfen. bin dann bei 196mm


----------

